# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Can anyone identify the brand of this Termite Barrier?

## Batpig

Good Evening Everyone... 
 Might any of you be able to identify the brand of the Termite Barrier in the following photos? 
 The 1st photo is a close-up that (hopefully) gives you some idea of the product's surface texture. 
 The 2nd photo (courtesy of a perfectly timed gust of wind) demonstrates that the product is yellow on both sides. 
 Many Thanks in advance,
 Batpig.  Attachment 122159  Attachment 122160

----------


## phild01

Looks like an orange version of the FMC Homeguard product. Maybe an identification colour to identify propriety installation warranty. Normally is blue or white.

----------


## Batpig

Many Thanks Phil. I will try to give Homeguard a call tomorrow to see if they can shed any light on the question. One of the big things that's bothering me about the yellow product you see in my photos is that it seems to be slightly translucent against a bright background, which I wouldn't have thought to be likely if it was the proper 0.5mm-thick dual-purpose stuff (ie. also a damp-proof course)... 
Anyhow, Best Wishes for now,
Batpig.

----------

